# Collecting blood for Gonadotrophin



## Rollin (11 October 2017)

I do hope people have seen the petition on H&H News.  I could not watch the video of pregnant mares being used for blood collection for the pharmaceutical industry.  I have signed the petition which will go the to the EU.  I hope the Pharmaceutical Industry is called to account for these cruel practices and that the campaign is a success.

Further reading.

Blood farms investigation (Animal Welfare Foundation) 
http://animal-welfare-foundation.org/en/what-we-do/blood-farms.html 

The cruel trade with pregnant mare blood (Animals' Angels USA) 
http://www.animalsangels.org/invest...d-united-states-uruguay-and-argentina-9-30-15 

Turning horse blood into profits (The Dodo) 
https://www.thedodo.com/turning-horse-blood-into-profits-1382177497.html 

Why is the world out for horses&#8217; blood? (The Guardian) 
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...s-china-donkeys-wild-horses-us-mass-slaughter


----------

